# 

## Oneion

Cześć!  :smile: 

Mamy w planach budowę domu, jest to projekt indywidualny i chcielibyśmy prosić o opinie co ewentualnie można tu zmodyfikować. Być może sami nie wzięliśmy czegoś pod uwagę, więc każda opinia się przyda.  :smile: 

Założenia:

- ~150m^2 powierzchni użytkowej
- dom na działce prostokątnej o wymiarach 40m x 25m, garaż od strony północnej
- na dole oczywiście kuchnia, jadalnia i salon + jeden pokój pełniący na starcie funkcję gabinetu
- gabinet ma znajdować się z tyłu w okolicy WC, gdyż być może w przyszłości będzie to strefa mieszkalna rodziców
- na górze nasza sypialnia, pokój córki + jeden pokój "gościnny" (od strony zachodniej)
- w naszej sypialni i pokoju dziecięcym okna łączone (kolankowo-dachowe), reszta okien na poddaszu "standardowa" 
- nad garażem pomieszczenie na ew. "pokój gier i zabaw" + pralnia

W najbliższym czasie planujemy kolejne spotkanie z projektantem, na którym mamy zgłosić swoje uwagi.

Z góry dzięki za pomoc.  :smile: 

Jola & Marcin

Oto linki do rzutów parteru i poddasza:

http://www.oneion.pl/domek%20parter.jpg

http://www.oneion.pl/domek%20pietro.jpg

----------


## Kaizen

Liczycie się z kosztami, czy to bez znaczenia?

Skomplikowana bryła i dach i dużo okien dachowych to duży koszt i mała energooszczędność. Czemu ma służyć różnicowanie poziomu parteru? To IMO zbędna komplikacja (w tym izolacji cieplnej i przeciwwilgociowej), niewygodne dla rodziców, ale i dla was (nie życzę - ale jak ktoś złamie nogę, to będzie się męczył ze schodkami, żeby do łazienki dojść). 
Garaż ma być poniżej poziomu terenu? To proszenie się o kłopoty. Nawet przy dobrych warunkach gruntowych, a co dopiero jak grunt mało przepuszczalny i/lub wysoki poziom wód gruntowych.
Czemu nie dach dwuspadowy i normalne okna w dużej mierze?
Zrezygnowałbym z okien na północ.
W łazience na parterze, pralni i pokoju sportowym ma być wentylacja grawitacyjna? To chyba słaby pomysł i trudne do zrealizowania wymogi względem EP (bo spora część powierzchni bez odzysku ciepła).
Dorzuciłbym jeszcze drugie WC najlepiej z prysznicem. 

Jak wam się to dodaje, że wychodzi 150m2?

----------


## Oneion

Oczywiście, czynnik kosztowy także jest brany pod uwagę, choć cięcie kosztów za wszelką cenę nie jest priorytetem. Generalnie zdecydowaliśmy się na projekt indywidualny, aby domek z jednej strony spełniał nasze założenia funkcjonalne, a z drugiej czymś się wyróżniał, stąd "fikuśne" okna na górze i dach wielospadowy. 

Jeśli chodzi o różnicę poziomów pomiędzy częścią garażową a mieszkalną, to jest to faktycznie cenna uwaga. Tutaj zapewne wniesiemy o zmiany.

Czy mógłbyś rozwinąć myśl dotyczącą wspomnianej wentylacji? Czemu to słaby pomysł?

Rezygnacja z północnych okien i drugie WC oczywiście do przemyślenia.

Co do 150m - fakt, architekt trochę poszalał. Przyznam, że wrzuciłem projekt na forum "na gorąco" po jego otrzymaniu. Wersja papierowa nieco się różniła. Generalnie naszym celem jest max. 150m powierzchni użytkowej, nie licząc garażu, sportowego i pralni.

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

Każdy m2 kosztuje, więc powierzchnia użytkowa nic nie pokazuje. Liczy się każdy metr więc to dom na ponad 220 m2.

Garaż - za wąski na dwa samochody.
Bryłą skomplikowana i różnica poziomów
Salon mikroskopijny...dom ponad 200 m a najważniejsze pomieszczenie w domu ma mieć 16 m2. NIewielka odległość od kanalpy do TV, wyjdzie jakieś 250 cm.
Schody niewygodne
Okna na parterze na wysokość 251 cm? Z tego co wiem raczej max wysokość 240 cm. Wyższe albo aluminiowe albo bez gwarancji,
Okna kolankowo-dachowe bardzo dogie i wymagają przerwania wieńca.

----------


## Kaizen

> Czy mógłbyś rozwinąć myśl dotyczącą wspomnianej wentylacji? Czemu to słaby pomysł?


Bo działa jak chce, a nie jak Ty chcesz. W najlepszym wypadku w lecie ledwo ledwo, a w zimie za bardzo.
W łazience też oznacza wpuszczanie zimnego powietrza nawiewnikiem okiennym, bo nie możesz połączyć (przynajmniej legalnie) pomieszczeń z wentylacją mechaniczną i grawitacyjną, więc drzwi do tej łazienki powinny być szczelne i nawiewnikiem to jedyna opcja wpuszczania powietrza. Mało komfortowe w wannie.
No i z tych pomieszczeń nie odzyskujesz ciepła - a i w łazience, i w pralni pojawia się go sporo.
Generalnie nie robiłbym wentylacji grawitacyjnej w ogrzewanych pomieszczeniach. Co najwyżej w kotłowni, jak nie będzie innego rozwiązania (zależy, czym będziecie grzali).

----------


## Oneion

Zgadza się, zdajemy sobie sprawę z tego, że na koszty ma wpływ cały metraż.

Garażowi się przyjrzę, choć wydawał mi się standardowy, jeśli chodzi o wymiary w porównaniu do innych projektów.
Co do bryły mamy świadomość, o poziomach też pisałem.
Salon - tutaj tyle styknie, w wielu projektach salon znajduje się w jednym ciągu z częścią jadalnianą, nam zależało na wydzieleniu. Oczywiście można zrobić większą przestrzeń kosztem gabinetu, ale coś za coś.
Co do schodów, mógłbyś rozwinąć myśl, czemu nie będą wygodne?
Oknom musimy się przyjrzeć, dzięki za uwagę.
Co do wad okien łączonych, o których wspomniałeś, także mamy tego świadomość.

Kaizen, dzięki za rozwinięcie tematu.

----------


## Bracianka

Schody są niewygodne, bo są zabiegowe. Mam zabiegowe, tragedii nie ma, ale ze spocznikiem byłyby lepsze. A w ogóle przy takiej powierzchni na dole to chyba bym odizolowała te schody klatką jakoś. W mniejszych domach schody w salonie niby powiększają przestrzeń, u Was nie trzeba. Mi tam się nie podoba środek domu z niezagospodarowaną powierzchnią - hall 12 metrowy? Po co na to kasę wydawać? Jadalnia ma tyle samo. Po co Wam taka wielka kotłownia? Jak wyżej napisano - wentylacja mechaniczna wszędzie by się przydała. No i koniec: macie wielki dom, a pokoiki na górze wyjdą małe. Nie lepiej zrobić prosty dach i mieć więcej powierzchni bez takiego kombinowania?

----------


## מרכבה

Jedno dobrej jakości okno ~4-6 kzł piszę o dachowych, nie da się ukryć.. posadzka garażu niżej niż poziom gruntu ? pierwsza większa ulewa zweryfikuje ten pomysł, da się czemu nie. Najgorzej jest z nie świadomością.  Bryła jest dość rozbita, sporo mostków termicznych.. co z tego że sobie ktoś policzy U ściany..
jak spokojnie licząc i wykonując co jest wg projektu .. nie zmieści się na obecne EP 95 kWh/m2.. gdy energia końcowa mus być poniżej 80 kWh...
a użytkowa jeszcze niżej . mają na myśli gaz.. później zostanie bycza pompa ciepła.. Jeszcze pewnie ławy fundamentowe+ wentylacja szastająca..
szastająca ciepłem.. tzw narzeczu Nawahów grawitacyjna.

----------


## Oneion

Dzięki za wszystkie uwagi, są bardzo cenne.

Co do dużego hallu, to zależało nam na pewnej wolnej przestrzeni, mamy sporą rodzinę i podczas jakiejś dużej imprezy spokojnie będzie można rozłożyć stół i pomieścić wiele osób. Mówiąc szczerze ta część salon-hall-jadalnia-kuchnia-taras pod względem funkcjonalnym jest dla nas idealna. Jeśli chodzi o górę, to płaski dach odpada ze względu na WZ.

Co do energooszczędności, faktycznie trzeba wszystko przekalkulować.

Generalnie po wczorajszej domowej burzy mózgów zastanawiamy się jeszcze, czy nie rozważyć modyfikację projektu na parterówkę, aby uciec od schodów. Wówczas pewnie byłaby rezygnacja z garderoby, zmniejszenie wspomnianej kotłowni i poszerzenie szerokości domu do max 19 m, na tyle pozwala WZ. Wtedy na dole docelowo chcielibyśmy naszą sypialnię, pokój dziecięcy, gabinet, łazienkę i małe WC. Dach można zmienić na dwuspadowy, będzie zawsze taniej i oszczędniej. Może w tym wypadku zbliżamy się do projektów gotowych, ale nie znaleźliśmy takiego z garażem 2-stanowiskowym, który spełniałby w pełni nasze wymagania funkcjonalne. Tak jak wspomniałem, "lewa część dołu" jest dla nas naprawdę idealna.  :smile:

----------


## מרכבה

Zostawił bym układ pomieszczeń, jest spora jednoczęściowa przestrzeń, salon,hol, kuchnia to jakby jeden wilki salon.
Zabudował bym ogród zimowy z tego "tarasu" tak kombinujcie np żeby się wam udało ogrzać domek np 10 kW kotłem na pelet..
czy jeszcze lepiej pompą ciepła do 10 kW.

----------


## AG_home

Zastanów się jeszcze nad wielkością garażu - 6m szer. na dwa auta to naprawdę wąsko. jak masz duże auto (lub nawet jedno duże) i do tego chcesz jeszcze zmieścic jakies regały lub rowery to będziesz przeklinał.

----------


## Coni_

Ja osobiście nie chciałabym aby wejście z garażu było bezpośrednio do domu. Może lepszym rozwiązaniem było by przedłużenie garderoby i robienie jej przechodniej?

----------


## Elfir

Zastanawiam się czy silenie się za wszelką cenę fikuśność bryły nie obniży jego funkcjonalności i wygody normalnego funkcjonowania w nim.
Dla mnie parter ze schodkami jest wybitnie niefunkcjonalny, niebezpieczny, nieergonomiczny.
Hol ma powierzchnię jak salon.
 2017 roku ktoś projektuje wentylację grawitacyjną? Serio?  No i taka rezydencja grzana węglem? Drugi etat palacza w domu zamiast wypoczynku?

Zanim klepniecie, niech wam architekt wrysuje na poddaszu meble i zrobi przekroje - czy mając tyle skosów postawicie gdzieś normalna szafę (lub sensownie zagospodarujecie garderobę, by nie trzeba było się schylać).

----------


## Mr A

Odnośnie samego pokoju "gościnnego" - od zachodu powinien być raczej zlokalizowany pokój dziecka. Bo to ono będzie spędzało popołudnia na nauce, więc lepiej jak wpada jak najdłużej światło naturalne.

Nigdy więcej schodów zabiegowych  :wink: 

Okna na parterze, wys. 250 posiadam - z gwarancją.

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

- garaż 32m2 
- hall komunikacyjny 12m2
- salon / aneks wypoczynkowy ( "serce domu" ) 16m2 !!!
... zdecydowanie jest to dom o " małym sercu ", w którym miejsca postojowe w garażu mają lepiej od użytkowników w "salonie"

----------


## Coni_

A możecie wrzucić jeszcze projekt elewacji zewnętrznych? Może wyglądem się obroni  :smile:

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

... tylko że w "wyglądzie" się nie mieszka  :no: 
podwójne odbicie w szkle stolarki okiennej nijak nie zastąpi choćby poprawnych rozwiązań użytkowych wewnątrz budynku, ale ... rzuty stanowią dobrą podstawę do określenia programu funkcjonalnego obiektu i jak najbardziej podstawowych potrzeb przyszłych użytkowników. Natomiast jeśli ktoś usilnie chce samemu "szyć buty" niech szyje !  :smile:

----------


## Oneion

Dzięki za kolejne opinie. Ostatecznie postanowiliśmy jeszcze pochylić się nad parterówką. Oto pierwszy szkic: LINK. 

Ograniczają nas wymiary 19m x 14m. Chcemy tutaj zrównać tylną (zachodnią - tę od góry) ścianę, aby maksymalnie wydłużyć garaż,  ew. jeszcze zabrać 20 cm z szerokości łazienki. Ponadto równamy okno łazienki z elewacją. Do tego poszerzamy trochę kuchnię (około 0,5 m) i salon (kosztem tarasu). Najmniejszy pokój pełniłby funkcję gabinetu z jakąś wersalką, na której można się przespać (w nim rezygnujemy z okna balkonowego), dwa pozostałe pomieszczenia do dyspozycji naszej i córki.

----------


## cypryski

> Co do dużego hallu, to zależało nam na pewnej wolnej przestrzeni, mamy sporą rodzinę i podczas jakiejś dużej imprezy spokojnie będzie można rozłożyć stół i pomieścić wiele osób.


Czyli imprezy w hallu zamiast w salonie? O matko...  :sad:  Ja w bloku miałem kiedyś salon 25 m i było za mało na średnie imprezy. A co tu mówić o rodzinnych... To masakra jakaś. Już wolałbym zlikwidować ten taras żeby mieć większy salon. Niby o gustach się nie dyskutuje, ale... No nie wiem. SZESNAŚCIE METRÓW!

----------


## Oneion

> Czyli imprezy w hallu zamiast w salonie?


No nie do końca, jak dla mnie ten układ salon-hall-jadalnia to w pewnym sensie wspólna przestrzeń. Z tym, że nie w klasycznym układzie prostokątnym.

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

Powiększ salon, 16 m to śmiesznie mało.

Garaż - 15,5?  Bez sensu. Minimumu szerokosci to wg Mnie 3,5 m a optymalna 4 m. Bez sensu robić garaż w  którym nie można swobodnie otworzyć drzwi z obydwu stron

----------


## jajmar

Sypialnia 8,7 m2 dwoma drzwiami wymiata  :smile:

----------


## Oneion

Nad drobnym powiększeniem salonu myślimy, natomiast co do sypialni z dwoma drzwiami - pisalismy już o jej funkcji i o rezygnacji z drzwi balkonowych.  :wink:

----------


## Mr A

U siebie salon mam niespełna 34 metry, doliczając do tego kuchnię ok 24 m jest niby sporo przestrzeni ale jak dojdą meble będzie tak sobie... Pokój 9 m? Kurcze najmniejszy u nas ma w okolicach 12, sypialnia w okolicach 18. I ten mały pokój to jest klitka...

To czego najbardziej żałuję, na tym etapie budowy, to rozmiar salonu - niestety większego nie dało rady zrobić.

I też praktycznie w każdym pomieszczeniu mamy drzwi balkonowe.

----------


## Oneion

Generalnie nam ten mały pokój wydawał się w porządku, obecnie w blokach mamy podobny i tragedii nie ma.  :smile:  Choć może faktycznie warto poszerzyć dom o 1-1,5 m w stronę północną, wówczas poszerzyć dwa najmniejsze pokoje uzyskując metraż ~10m i ~12m, do tego poszerzyć WC i garaż. Brzmi chyba sensownie?

Z salonem to jest tak jak pisałem, zależy nam na tym tarasie, który zapewni nam intymność (po stronie południowej będzie podwórko, na zachodzie widok na pola, więc będziemy ładnie osłonięci). Musimy tu znaleźć jakiś kompromis pomiędzy wielkością tarasu a salonu, pewnie też poszerzając delikatnie domek.

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

> To czego najbardziej żałuję, na tym etapie budowy, to rozmiar salonu - niestety większego nie dało rady zrobić.


Mr A - bardzo fajna Parterówka ( zaglądam )  :wink: 
dałoby się " od strzału " powiększyć pokój dzienny i jadalnię zagospodarowując przestrzeń pomiędzy garażem, a pozostałą cz. budynku.
Nieco by pewnie bryła straciła, choć kto wie ... przy nieco innym akcentowaniu wejścia do budynku

----------


## Coni_

Patrząc na projekt i pomijając już bardzo trafne spostrzeżenia innych zastanowiłabym się jeszcze nad zamianą miejsc - garaż - kotłownia i pomieszczenie gospodarcze.

----------


## Mr A

> Mr A - bardzo fajna Parterówka ( zaglądam ) 
> dałoby się " od strzału " powiększyć pokój dzienny i jadalnię zagospodarowując przestrzeń pomiędzy garażem, a pozostałą cz. budynku.
> Nieco by pewnie bryła straciła, choć kto wie ... przy nieco innym akcentowaniu wejścia do budynku


Łukasz dziękować pięknie, cała zasługa żony  :wink:  Co do projektu ja tam z architektem mógłbym się o to wykłócić, gorzej jak ma się architekta w domu  :wink:  Tą walkę oddałem walkowerem.

*Oneion* no właśnie cały problem tkwi w tym tarasie  :wink:  Ściana od salonu byłaby w linii ze ścianą z kuchnią i robi się piękna przestrzeń, a taras zawsze można w inny sposób zasłonić od jednej strony.

----------


## Oneion

Coni_, też się zastanawialiśmy, ale doszliśmy do wniosku, że bezpośrednie drzwi z pomieszczenia gospodarczego na zewnątrz mogą się przydać.

Mr A, to prawda.  :smile:  Zobaczymy, coś z tym salonem zrobimy, a co... musimy się z tym przespać czy rezygnować z całego tarasu, czy trochę poszerzyć dom i salon.

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

> Łukasz dziękować pięknie, cała zasługa żony  Co do projektu ja tam z architektem mógłbym się o to wykłócić, gorzej jak ma się architekta w domu  Tą walkę oddałem walkowerem.


aaa.... to nie mam Uwag  :wink: 
pozdrawiam

----------


## Coni_

Rozumiem, że się przyda ale z drugiej strony jak będziecie wjeżdżać autem do garażu to cały przyjemny zapach będzie przechodził do domu, 
a dodatkowo jeśli garaż nie będzie ogrzewany to powiedziałabym, że ciepło będzie uciekać. Byłam ostatnio w takim domu i jak da mnie w realu nie będzie to się dobrze sprawdzać, ale mogę się mylić.

A czym macie zamiar ogrzewać dom ? 

Co do tarasu - myśleliście o zrobieniu ogrodu zimowego?

----------


## brylekpl

> Ja osobiście nie chciałabym aby wejście z garażu było bezpośrednio do domu. Może lepszym rozwiązaniem było by przedłużenie garderoby i robienie jej przechodniej?


i wtedy zamiast szaf beda drzwi....
Wejscie z garazu jest do wiatrolapu - idealne rozwiazanie.
Natomiast co do serokosci - mam na 2 auta garaz 6,7. Jest baardzo wygodny. Jakby mial 6,30 tez by bylo OK. 
Schody zabiegowe to slaby pomysl - jest niewygodny, zwlaszcza podczas sdchodzenia lub dla osob starzsych.
Takie rozplanowanie salonu jak natym projekcie jest fajne - "kacik" wypoczynkowy a jak trzeba to duza powierzchnia nawet na spora impreze.
Natomiast co do dachu to bym sie nie pisal. nie masz ani jednego pokoju na poddaszu ze sciana na ktorej nia ma drzwi. Wstawic lozko aby nie walic sie w glowe bedzie klopotem a co dopiero meble...

----------


## Oneion

Nad ogrodem zimowym trochę myśleliśmy, ale porzuciliśmy ten pomysł. Będziemy ogrzewać dom gazem.

Brylekpl, dzięki za opinię.  :smile:

----------


## DoBaHaWo

> .
> Wejscie z garazu jest do wiatrolapu - idealne rozwiazanie.


Szczególnie zimą gdy na podłodze w garażu jest błoto pośniegowe, a latem gdy w garażu stoi kosiarka aromaty rozkładającej się trawy przenoszą się do domu.
Wszystko zależy od rozplanowania pomieszczeń, ale osobiście unikałbym takiego rozwiązania gdzie wyjście z garażu jest bezpośrednio do domu.

Garaż o szerokości 2.8m - współczuję korzystania z niego nawet przy niewielkim aucie.

----------


## rafhi

> Szczególnie zimą gdy na podłodze w garażu jest błoto pośniegowe, a latem gdy w garażu stoi kosiarka aromaty rozkładającej się trawy przenoszą się do domu.
> Wszystko zależy od rozplanowania pomieszczeń, ale osobiście unikałbym takiego rozwiązania gdzie wyjście z garażu jest bezpośrednio do domu.
> 
> Garaż o szerokości 2.8m - współczuję korzystania z niego nawet przy niewielkim aucie.


No to co kolega proponuje ? Bo rozumiem że dla kolegi lepiej wyjść zimą z garażu i obejść dom po błocie, podeptać trochę trawę latem i wchodzić z ognojonymi butami do domu  :smile: 

Ja mam wyjście z garażu do kotłowni a dalej do wiatrołapu ale jak widzisz załoyciel tego tematu nie ma takiej koncepcji...

----------


## Elfir

a jak wchodzisz do wiatrołapu jako pieszy,  z błotem pośniegowym czy resztkami skoszonej trawy na butach to jak to rozwiązujesz?
Kosiarkę nie lepiej trzymać w pomieszczeniu/domku gospodarczym?

Coni - garaż nieogrzewany, prawidłowo zaprojektowany ma przecież izolację termiczną od części mieszkalnej.

----------


## DoBaHaWo

> No to co kolega proponuje ? 
> 
> Ja mam wyjście z garażu do kotłowni a dalej do wiatrołapu ale jak widzisz załoyciel tego tematu nie ma takiej koncepcji...


Osobiście także bym tak zrobił. Lepiej zostawić część bałaganu w kotłowni niż wnieść go bezpośrednio do domu.




> Bo rozumiem że dla kolegi lepiej wyjść zimą z garażu i obejść dom po błocie, podeptać trochę trawę latem i wchodzić z ognojonymi butami do domu


Nie wiem skąd takie założenie, że lepiej wyjść z garażu na zewnątrz, tym bardziej chodząc po błocie. Chyba nie po to ma się garaż pod jednym dachem z domem żeby wychodzić z garażu na zewnątrz i dopiero potem wchodzić do domu. Chociaż jak ktoś lubi to jego wola  :big grin: 




> a jak wchodzisz do wiatrołapu jako pieszy,  z błotem pośniegowym czy resztkami skoszonej trawy na butach to jak to rozwiązujesz?


A czy ktoś komuś każe wchodzić w roboczych butach brudnych od skoszonej trawy głównym wejściem? Dlatego dobrze jest mieć "robocze" wejście przez garaż, kotłownię lub pomieszczenie gospodarcze.




> Kosiarkę nie lepiej trzymać w pomieszczeniu/domku gospodarczym?


Jeśli ktoś ma odpowiednio duże pomieszczenie gospodarcze to może tam trzymać, domek gospodarczy nie każdy ma, a kosiarka w wielu przypadkach ląduje w garażu, pod warunkiem że jest w nim miejsce bo na 15.5m2 raczej będzie z tym ciężko. Do tego jakieś rowery itp i nie ma gdzie palca włożyć.


Nie mniej jednak zbaczamy z tematu.

----------


## Oneion

Co do garażu - docelowo będzie miał co najmniej 3,5 m szerokości. Co do kosiarki - mamy w projekcie pomieszczenie gospodarcze z wyjściem na zewnątrz i to właśnie tam będzie w naszym założeniu trzymany ten sprzęt.  :smile:

----------


## agaz_75

Jakoś ciasno to wszystko wygada ( parterówka) , pokój 8 m2 strasznie mały, salon 16 to samo , ja bym powiekszyła wc żeby wstawić brodzik a w łazience zostawiłabym wanne . Ta zmiana pozwoli nie stać w kolejce  :smile:  i garaż ....ale ja z tych co lubią przestrzeń

----------


## Oneion

My powoli zbliżamy się chyba do optymalnego naszym zdaniem układu. Jakoś bardzo z wymiarami nie poszaleliśmy, bo ogranicza nas powierzchnia zabudowy wykorzystana aktualnie do maksimum, ale nastąpiła pewna optymalizacja projektu. Oto aktualny szkic: LINK.

Z tarasu jednak nie chcemy w pełni rezygnować, pomimo iż nie jest zbyt duży. Co do małej powierzchni salonu, to też specjalnie się tym nie przejmujemy, bo jego naturalnym przedłużeniem będzie jadalnia/hall.

Zdecydowaliśmy się na wentylację mechaniczną, zgodnie z sugestiami części z Was, bo chyba faktycznie warto. Tym bardziej, że nasza pociecha ma skłonności alergiczne, tak więc niech oddycha w nowym domu świeżym, czystym powietrzem.

Do obecnego projektu będą jeszcze wprowadzone drobne zmiany:

- dodanie wyjścia z pomieszczenia gospodarczego
- rezygnacja z szybu kominowego, bo i tak nie będziemy instalować kominka, a zawsze zyskamy 13 cm na zmniejszeniu grubości tej ściany
- rezygnacja z okna balkonowego w najwęższej sypialni, w której będzie nasz a'la gabinet
- powiększenie WC kosztem łazienki, aby zmieścił się w nim prysznic

No i to chyba tyle.  :smile:

----------


## Coni_

Porównując pierwszą wersję projektu z drugą już prawie ostateczną wersją....jak dla mnie nie ma żadnego porównania....
Macie do dyspozycji małą powierzchnię działki na której chcecie postawić dom...i to jeszcze dom parterowym w którym 
chcecie na jednym poziomie "upchać" wszystko...a i tak brakuje Wam metrów... (ale co tam - odejmie się z jednego pokoju 15cm i już będzie lepiej)...a i tak mimo wszystko dalej brniecie w parterowy....bo mając w bloku pokój o powierzchni 9m2, uważacie go za wystarczający - ok, każdy lubi co innego, tylko każdy po fakcie mówi - wybudowałbym większy.

Tak prawdę powiedziawszy pierwsza wersja nie była złym planem - moim zd świadczyła on tylko o tym iż sami nie wiecie, czego tak naprawdę chcecie i czego oczekujecie a architekt nie potrafił Was pokierować, w którą stronę iść.. 

Moim zdaniem brniecie z jednej klitki - blok - do drugiej klitki - dom - dom, który sobie sami wybudujecie na własną prośbę, ale czy w efekcie końcowym będziecie zadowoleniu z uzyskanego efektu ?

----------


## wojgoc

Macie działkę 40x25m, zabudowa 19x14, w projekcie jest 15,58x12,28 - czemu nie wykorzystujecie w maksymalnym stopniu metrażu do zabudowy?
Te sypialnie takie malutkie, nieustawne a po długosci mozna dodać prawie 3,5m na długości domu i zwiekszyć ich powierzchnię. Zwiekszy sie tez pow. garazu lub pom. gospodarczego i kotłowni.
Tak samo bym rozszerzył dom do 14m co pozwoli zwiekszyć salon i jeszcze bardziej sypialnie.
Gdzie macie zamiar trzymać rowery - w pom. gosp. nie bardzo widzę na to miejsce, chyba, ze chcąc wyjąć kosiarkę, wertykulator czy inne narzędzia bedziesz je wystawiał i wkładał.
Czy w garazu jest okno??? Po co?

Zgadzam się z tym co napisał Coni - wg mnie architekt nie ma duzego doświadczenia i wyrysowuje to co chcecie zobaczyć. Niech Wam wrysuje przykładowe ustawienie mebli w tych sypialniach i moze wtedy zobaczycie jak to wyglada.
Nie po to dom się buduje by mieć pokoiki jak w bloku.

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

... popatrzcie jak wygląda współpraca między Inwestorem, a Architektem na 
_PROJEKT INDYWIDUALNY - wymiana doświadczeń, pytania, dyskusja nad planami_
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...lanami/page227
przykładowo Projekt Indywidualny *DenyLTD_89* , który zmienia się od "rewolucji" na wszystkich rzutach, ... do poziomu uzgodnień ergonomii użytkowania poddasza użytkowego. Warto zerknąć, polecam  :smile: 
- natomiast ten plan jest ROZWOJOWY. 
Podoba mi się np. lokalizacja garderoby między garażem, a wiatrołapem oraz wejście na wprost pokoju dziennego.
- minusem natomiast są gabaryty pomieszczeń dodatkowo okrajane przez podcienia budynku ( od tarasu po wejście do budynku ) i brak wrysowanych elementów podstawowych aranżacji wnętrza budynku. Te dopiero dają pojecie o komunikacji wewnątrz obiektu, czy wielkości pomieszczeń, jak również wielkości i lokalizacji doświetlenia, czy też choćby lokalizacji drzwi wewnętrznych. Mam wrażenie, że pewne pomieszczenia są "wpychane" na siłę, np. spiżarka ... jest bo jest, ale czy będzie wygodna o tych wymiarach ( ? ). Podobnie jest z pokojami części nocnej, czy też "SALONEM" o powierzchni ciut ponad 16m2
- ostatni szkic też mocno różni graficznie od pierwszych rysunków rzutu - z czego to wynika ?

----------


## mamik

widzę zmagania z projektem, to się wypowiem  :big grin: 

Nie do końca rozumiem to ciśnienie na powiększanie salonu, przecież razem z jadalnią powierzchnia wychodzi spora, pomieszczenia są podzielone dość umownie, większość projektów gotowych ma wpisaną to powierzchnię jako jedną, więc raczej ciasnoty tam nie widzę. To co wg mnie należałoby zrobić, to bezwzględnie wrysować meble, bo jedyne co mnie by niepokoiło, to jak w salonie postawić coś do siedzenia, jeśli ma zasłaniać okno, to szkoda kasy na okno do podłogi, jeśli kanapa ma stać np tyłem do jadalni, to będzie kolidować z wyjściem na taras.

To co wg mnie jest niewygodne, to sypialnie. Rzeczywiście w sypialni 10m2 można zmieścić wszystko, jednak wygodnie nie będzie, zwłaszcza dla nastolatków, a wszystkie dzieci w końcu do tego etapu dorastają. Ponadto sypialnia największa (chyba rodziców), pomimo rozsądnego metrażu, jest mało ustawna. Przy szerokości pokoju poniżej chyba 2,8 m, po wstawieniu łóżka mamy przejście w najlepszym razie jakieś 70cm - to niewiele. Do tego nawet specjalnie nie ma gdzie szafy ustawić, bo albo okno i wyjście na taras, albo wejście do pokoju.

Wstawiam jakąś propozycję, jak ja bym projekt przerobiła. Poszerzyłabym dom o ok. 60cm, no i ponieważ jestem zwolenniczka garażu na dwa samochody, to jeszcze dodatkowo jakiś pomysł na zmianę w tej części domu. w tej wersji wejście z garażu byłoby przez kotłownię i garderobę (zawsze to dodatkowa przeszkoda dla spalin z garażu), zrobiłabym też wyjście z pomieszczenia gospodarczego bezpośrednio na zewnątrz

----------


## Oneion

> Tak prawdę powiedziawszy pierwsza wersja nie była złym planem - moim zd świadczyła on tylko o tym iż sami nie wiecie, czego tak naprawdę chcecie i czego oczekujecie a architekt nie potrafił Was pokierować, w którą stronę iść.


Cóż, chyba na początku faktycznie tak było, ale jednak te wszystkie projektowe perypetie były nam potrzebne, aby sobie uświadomić czego chcemy i wydaje nam się, że obecnie jesteśmy już blisko celu. I parterówka to nasza ostateczna decyzja, teraz trzeba tylko uczynić ją jak najbardziej dostosowaną do naszych potrzeb. 

Co do poszerzenia domu, ogranicza nas jeszcze maksymalna powierzchnia zabudowy w rozmiarze 190,38 m2. Tak więc nie zwiększymy szerokości do 14m bez ruszenia drugiego wymiaru. W tym układzie możemy ew. zlikwidować taras i poszerzyć dwie najmniejsze sypialnie, choć wtedy pewnie trzeba by pokombinować też z likwidacją spiżarni i przesunięciem wejścia i wiatrołapu, aby po wejściu do domu z wiatrołapu nie natrafić na ścianę.

Generalnie największa sypialnia ma być przeznaczona dla córki. My zakładamy, że w naszej jakaś wielka szafa nie będzie konieczna ze względu na garderobę naprzeciw. 

Mamik, jeśli masz może zamieszczony szkic w lepszej rozdzielczości, to zamieść go proszę. Obecnie rysunek jest bardzo mały i niewiele na nim widać. Dzięki.  :smile: 

Dzięki też za wszystkie rady, póki co jesteśmy wciąż na etapie, w którym zmiany są jeszcze możliwe i wszelkie uwagi są mile widziane.  :smile:

----------


## wojgoc

a te ograniczenie pow. zabudowy do max.190,38m2 skąd się bierze?

----------


## Elfir

z ograniczeń powierzchni biologicznie czynnej

----------


## wojgoc

a nie wiadomo jak w MPZP - wczesniej nic nie było o tym uwarunkowaniu, tylko, ze dom ok 150m pow. uzytkowej

----------


## mamik

mam na innym kompie, narysowałam jeszcze raz, amm nadzieję, że teraz lepiej
1 - gabinet, bz w stosunku do pierwonego projektu
2 - łązienka główna
3 - pokój dziecka
4 - sypialnia rodziców
5 - garderoba - wielkość bz w stosunku do pierwotnego projektu
6 - łazienka mała - powiększona, aby zmieścić prysznic
7 - pralnia - wielkość bz w stosunku do pierwotnego projektu
8 - kotłownia
9 - pomieszczenie gospodarcze
10 - garaż na 2 samochody

edit: doczytałam o maks powierzchni zabudowy, więc powiększenie garażu odpada, ale zmiana rozmieszczenia pokoi i może np. zmniejszenie nieco strefy wejściowej dałoby się zrobić  :smile:

----------


## Oneion

Mamik, dzięki.  :smile: 

Wygląda ciekawie, choć na pierwszy rzut oka znajduję jeden minus - sypialnia rodziców zostaje w tym układzie z oknami na północ. Choć w przypadku tego pomieszczenia może to nie jest jakiś duży problem, wszak w dzień przebywać będziemy raczej w innych pokojach.

----------


## mamik

w takim razie jeszcze jeden pomysł, doświetlenie sypialni poprzez narożne okno, część z garażem, kotłownią i gospodarczym przesunięta, być może trzeba by było zrezygnować z rozdzielenia witrołapu i garderoby, może warto też przesunąć drzwi z garażu tak, aby zmieścić szafę (brązowa)

pomyślałam jeszcze o modyfikacji sypialni rodziców i gareroby - niby w sypialni, a jednak oddzielona, np. drzwiami coś jak zabudowa szafy

----------


## wojgoc

a garaż musi być?

----------


## Oneion

Dzięki Mamik, ciekawy pomysł, musimy go przemyśleć.  :smile:  No i rozrysować sobie i oszacować metraż oraz wymiary pomieszczeń.

Wojgoc, tak, chcemy choć jednostanowiskowy garaż.

----------


## Wedpol

Witam wszystkich czytających i tych biorących czynny udział w projekcie Oneion...

Ile osób tyle pomysłów, więc pomyślałam, że dopiszę swoje sugestie. 
- pralnia powinna być bliżej wyjścia na dwór (aby prania nie nosić przez salon, żeby je wywiesić) umieściła bym ją pomiędzy kotłownią a pom. gospodarczym.
- spiżarnia jest tak mała, a okno zabiera dodatkową ścianę do wykorzystania, koszt okna jest nie porównywalny do kosztu światła jakie wypalicie w spiżarni.
- okno w garażu jak najbardziej potrzebne, tylko umieszczone na górze.
- bardzo praktyczne jest też wyjście na taras bliżej kuchni, aby nie nosić wszystkiego przez salon.
Chyba tyle aby Wam nie mieszać bardziej w głowie i tak macie już burzę mózgów.

Życzę powodzenia i cierpliwości w podejmowaniu decyzji...

----------


## DoBaHaWo

Jestem ciekaw jak ostatecznie wygląda Wasz projekt  :smile:  Podzielicie się?  :smile:

----------


## Oneion

Jasne, sorki, że dopiero teraz, ale dawno nie odwiedzaliśmy forum.  :smile:  

Wielkich rewolucji już nie było. Na etapie budowy być może zmodyfikujemy jeszcze okno w garderobie, które przesunięte do środka uczyni pomieszczenie bardziej ustawnym.

Tak więc jeszcze raz dzięki wszystkim za udział w naszym wątku, pewnie jeszcze spotkamy się wielokrotnie w innych tematach budowlanych.  :smile:  Teraz jesteśmy na etapie załatwiania dalszej papierologii w postaci zgody na umiejscowienie zjazdu z działki, odrolnienia, a później składania wniosku o pozwolenie na budowę. 

A oto projekt finalny:

http://oneion.pl/projekt%20final.jpg

----------


## Coni_

Witam, czy udało się Wam znaleźć godną polecenia ekipę budowlaną?  :smile:

----------


## Oneion

Hej, wybacz za spóźniony zapłon, generalnie zaczynamy budowę na wiosnę, tak więc na 100% będę wiedzieć dopiero po niej jakie tak naprawdę są te moje ekipy.  :wink:  W razie czego mogę podać namiary na mojego murarza i cieślę, ale to najlepiej na priv.  :smile:

----------


## Elfir

gdzie w garderobie ustawicie szafę?
Albo wywalcie okno, albo przesuńcie drzwi do ściany zewnętrznej by szafa stanęła przy ścianie pralni.

----------


## Oneion

Masz rację, że z dużą szafą będzie ciężko, dlatego tak jak napisałeś - rozważamy rezygnację z okna.

----------


## Coni_

Oneion - my to już jesteśmy na etapie zalanej płyty oraz zmianie ekipy na drugą  :big grin:  za jakiś czas mam nadzieję, o ile pogoda pozwoli ruszą mury - więc jeśli mogę to poproszę o namiary na cieślę  :smile:

----------


## Coni_

Oneion - my to już jesteśmy na etapie zalanej płyty oraz zmianie ekipy na drugą  :big grin:  za jakiś czas mam nadzieję, o ile pogoda pozwoli ruszą mury - więc jeśli mogę to poproszę o namiary na cieślę  :smile:

----------

